# Octave

## YPenguin

Ich habe ein Problem mit Octave, das sich zwar installieren lässt, aber eine Bibliothek nicht findet beim Start:

/usr/libexec/octave/4.0.3/exec/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/octave-gui: error while loading shared libraries: libblas.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Kennt jemand das Problem?

----------

## Christian99

libblas gibt es von mehreren paketen, vermutlich hast du blas-reference?

mit "eselect blas" kann man zwischen verschiedenen wechseln, evtl. musst du mit "eselect blas set ..."

noch eine auswählen.

----------

## YPenguin

Ich habe blas-reference, cblas-reference und lapack-reference reinstalliert, aber der Link wurde nicht erzeugt (so.0 gibt es tatsächlich nicht - nur so.3).

----------

## musv

Setz mal einen Link von libblas.so.3 auf libblas.so.0. 

Und wenn das funktioniert, dann mach einen Bug-Report auf. Das dürfte zu einem Upstream-Bug werden.

----------

## Josef.95

Na, wie von Christian99 schon vorgeschlagen mit eselect blas schauen ob und was eigentlich gesetzt ist, ist vermutlich nee gute Idee

Das extra mit installierte eselect Modul ist doch wahrscheinlich nicht nur zur zierde da :)

----------

## YPenguin

Ich habe die Links libblas.so.0 und liblapack.so.0 selbst erstellt und Octave lies sich dann starten.

Allerdings reagierte die GUI-Oberfläche nach dem Start nicht mehr, so dass ich offenbar nicht alle Probleme gelöst habe.

Die beiden Links habe ich durch Kopieren von libblas.so bzw. liblapack.so erzeugt.

P.S.: Bei einem zweiten Startversuch lief es dann.

----------

## YPenguin

In welchem Paket lag nun der Fehler - blas/lapack oder octave?

----------

## mv

Ich vermute, Du hast explizit oder implizit das blas-Module mit "eselect blas" nach der Kompilation von octave geändert (und eine Deiner blas-Implementationen bietet eben nur die .3 an, während eine andere .0 anbietet). In diesem Fall kannst Du nur dann erwarten, dass octave fehlerfrei läuft, wenn Du es gegen die kompiliert hast, die Du aktuell ausgewählt hast. Die Versionsnummer .3 statt .0 wird vermutlich nicht ohne Grund geändert worden sein...

----------

## YPenguin

Die Versionsnummern sind:

virtual/blas 3.6

sci-libs/blas-reference 20151113-r1

octave 4.03

----------

## YPenguin

Wenn so.0 nicht veraltet ist, sollte das blas-Paket es eigentlich erzeugen und wäre damit die Quelle des Problems.

----------

## mv

 *YPenguin wrote:*   

> Wenn so.0 nicht veraltet ist, sollte das blas-Paket es eigentlich erzeugen

 

Nein, "eselect blas ..." sollte es bei Wahl der Referenz-Implementation erzeugen.

----------

